# My new Brittany



## Trucked

His everyday name is Cody.
His AKC name is, Dakota Big Sky Cody
He is 19 weeks old.
He knows sit, stay, come, & bird.

Looking for a Brittany club around the Powell, Ohio area that we can run him, train him and give "trials" to him to see how he listens and shows.

Any ideas will be greatly appreciated. Just affraid to let him loose in the field for fear of him running and NOT coming when I call him. I can't chase after him.


































How ya like him fellas?


----------



## Snag06

Steve,
That's a good looking pup! I have a 16 week old female that knows sit,stay,here (with voice and whistle), and currently working on whoa. When I run her I put a 25' check cord on her so if she doesn't listen I can catch up to her. I'll try and post a pic of her tomorrow eve.


----------



## Trucked

looking forward to seeing her. I got him from Bigun in Cinci a few weeks ago.


----------



## WB185Ranger

Cool look'in pup, like him alot!  WB


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Great lookig pup! Love the coloring


----------



## Snag06

This is Mocha my 16 week old brittany. She knows sit,stay,come and is starting to hold piont with whoa command. Can't wait to get her on live birds!


----------



## Bigun

Dang trucked, that is a beautiful puppy. who bred such a fine looking dog?  Seriously I am glad you enjoy him, and glad to see that he may just turn into a hunter after all. I don't think you ever got to see this picture of the litter when they were all just babies.








On a side note I am also looking for a place to run and train my female. If anyone wants to start getting together once or twice a month to train let me know, Maybe we can find somewhere to work the pups.


----------



## Trucked

How'd you do in Canada man. Hope you had a ball.

Enjoy the site bro. Cody is turning out to listen on command real well. He loves to wake me up in the a.m. around 6:30 to go outside and do his business. The dog loves to ride in the truck. I have a pick up like yours as you can see. 
I am going to run him today in the field and give him some excersise. He loves it.

Catch up to you later man. Hi to the family.

In the link, click on pet's and after you're done there click on family. They are separate videos.

http://www.photoshow.net/lowfamily/family

Later.


----------



## Trucked

I bought a couple of "wings" and some scent for Pheasent and quail. This dog can point, hold, whoa, "set" a bird, flush and stay on command.

Unbelievably smart.

http://www.photoshow.net/lowfamily/family

go here people and click on the one with Cody on it. Also, if you've never been here then you can look at the FAMILY and PET one's too. Let me know what you all think. 
Thanks.

HEY SNAG!!!! Now that dog has some gorgeous color man. I mean she is beautiful. Are you going to breed her??????????????????????


----------



## Brittguy

Steve I saw you are looking for a Brittany Club. There are two in Ohio . The Ohio Brittany Club and The Buckeye Brittany Club . Both clubs are affiliated with The American Brittany Club.While it is not a hard fast rule usually people living South of Columbus join the Buckeye Club. I think you live in that area, too bad we could use some more active members in The Ohio Club.You would be best served joining the club nearest you. They have training days,picnics, Xmas parties, etc. We put on two hunt test , two field trials and one show per year.Membership is 30.00 per year that includes a monthely magazine The American Brittany. The magazine has reports of trials, hunt test,training articles and other articles pertaining to dogs.The Buckeye club is having a trial at Killdeer Plains Sept.9 & 10th. The Ohio club is having a trial also at Killdeer Sept 30 & Oct 1. Our club is having amateur walking puppy and amateur walking derby that is open to all pointing breeds.Send me a message and I will give you the address and phone number of the Buckeye Club secretary. I will be happy to answer any questions


----------



## Trucked

I live Northwest of Columbus. I am about a mile north of Hard Rd off of Smokey Row. I have a Powell address. Which club would be best for me and Cody? He will be 6 mos. old on Aug 21.

Would love to hear from you.

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## Brittguy

I sent you an email with information. If you have any trouble getting it let me know.


----------



## duckboat

I have a new Brittany pup too. He is almost 6 months old and his name is Woody. He is my second Britt. I trained my first Britt by buying my own phesants/quail from propagators around Columbus and taking them to the dog training area @ Delaware state park. You can get a list of propagators from the DNR. I am also a member @ Elkhorn Lake Hunt Club In Bucyrus. They always have a early dog training special in Sept./Oct. I think you get 6 hen phesants for $50.00 or $60.00. There is/was a public Hunt club outside of Dublin I think the name is/was Mill Creek Hunt club. I am not 100% sure they are still in business. If I find the info I will send it to you.

Rob.


----------



## Snag06

trucked,
Sorry i didn't post earlier but somehow i missed you're ? as to whether or not I was going to breed Mocha. And yes I hope to in a couple years

Snag


----------



## littleking

cant belive i missed this one... 

had to get in on this


----------



## Trucked

Littleking, That sure is a beautiful pup there.

Here is another picture of Cody now that he is 7 months old.


----------



## WB185Ranger

What a beautiful sight............ a Britt puppy on a Ranger!!!!   WB


----------



## littleking

great looking britt!!!

heres my girl at 11 months


----------



## Trucked

Awesome Britt too Littleking. I have to take Cody out into the woods somewhere away from roads so he can't run out into them. He gets so excited when he runs that it is hard to call him back. He does come back, but only after severe yelling and a threat of slaughter and skinning him.   

Guess I'll have to tie him to my 50' lead again and jerk him a little bit when I call him. Very stubborn.


----------



## littleking

trucked, lets get together and i can show you a couple tricks with your britt. 

we dont live far apart and you'd be suprised on how easy it is!


----------



## Trucked

you can give me a call anytime on the cell man.
614-937-6010. I met a guy at PetSmart a couple of weeks ago and he said to tie a 50' lead with a 4X4 on the other end of it and it will teach him to stay close. After a couple of times of that then you shorten up to 30' then 20' until he stays fairly close in front of you.

I don't do any hunting at all. I just want to be able to take him out and let him have some fun flushing birds. After all that's his nature and I feel that he should be doing what comes naturally.

Later man.
Call me anytime. I am north of Hard Rd. off of Smokey Row.


----------



## littleking

well, hes NOT a flusher! 

hes a pointer  he he he

50' lead with a 4x4 huh? that would work if he had a roading harness on, but purely to gain muscle/endurance.

lets set up a time, can meet at a park or something and i'll show you a few things.


----------



## Trucked

7 months old now.









































Enjoy Fellas!!!!!!


----------



## dig_doug_l

"He gets so excited when he runs that it is hard to call him back. He does come back, but only after severe yelling and a threat of slaughter and skinning him"

Congratulations on a good looking dog. Your experience is pretty common. That will happen the first two seasons. Consider purchasing an e-collar with a "tone". They are a bit pricey, but a great training aid (Plus I consider them a life saving device if the dog is chasing a low flyer near a road, you can stop them in their tracks before they get close to the road). The e-collars with tone great to get their attention without shocking them when they are ignoring you as well. Brittanies are notorious for doing that. Check cords are fine, but have limited use after basic training. 

The first season or two, you can expect a fair number of birds to be flushed out of range, broken points, etc. But they really settle down after the second season. They are great dogs. I've been running them for 15 years and cherish every season. Great family dogs too! 

Have fun with your dog, you'll enjoy many seasons together.


----------



## Trucked

littleking said:


> well, hes NOT a flusher!
> 
> hes a pointer  he he he
> 
> 50' lead with a 4x4 huh? that would work if he had a roading harness on, but purely to gain muscle/endurance.
> 
> lets set up a time, can meet at a park or something and i'll show you a few things.


Where ya want to meet littleking? Are you going to bring your dog/dogs?
I have been taking him up to the dogpark at Alum Creek.


----------



## littleking

we can meet over at alum if you want, if you want to do some training drills it would be best away from distractions... maybe the beach area?

i'll prollly just bring the whippet, as my britt is down at boarding school getting ready for the season  (buddy of mine has been working her on birds for me to tighten her up)


----------



## roxykmg

Totally SWEET looking dogs. I hear they're pretty friendly too.


----------



## Trucked

We went out for a bit and when we returned we found all the cusions from the couch on the floor, one of them rippied up and the filling all over the house, a straw hat from one of my wifes dolls ripped apart and in a million pieces, the bedding from our king size bed pulled off the bed and on the floor, the laundry basket was empty and all the clothes all up and down the stairway.

Boy oh boy did he get his nose rubbed in all of that, and even a smack or 2 on his nose and ass.

BAD DOG, BAD, BAD, DOG.


----------



## crankus_maximus

2 things:

#1 - Crate Train the dog. It's safer for you and the dog.

#2 - Disciplining the dog way after the fact is not necessarily a good thing. That dog has no idea what you are mad about.


----------



## Trucked

When I showed all the stuff to him and asked him, "What's this", he ran and hid. i told him to come and he came to me and sat. I picked up some of the stuffing and his ears went back and he knew what I was talking about.

I rubbed it in his nose and spanked him and told him NO. NO. He knew what he did alright. (Belive me I didn't spank him hard) It is just the idea and the touch and the yelling at him that he understands.

I told him to go to, "his space". Which he was trained to do. It is a space by the front door for him to laydown with his doggie mattress. That was his punishment. When we are home he wants to be around us which is great. So, when he is told to go to, "his space", then he knows he is being punished.

As far as the crate training is concerned, I don't believe in putting a dog or a cat in a cage. It is like being locked up. I just don't like it. My own opinion.
I believe the "SPACE" is like a cage for him. When he is told to go there, he will NOT move from there until I tell him it is alright. I guess I should go further with that and train him to stay there when we go out?


----------



## crankus_maximus

Well, ask any pro trainer about disciplining a dog after the fact and they will tell you not to do it. It's harder for us to understand this.

As far as crate training goes, dogs are den animals. They feel safe in their den. As long as the crate is a happy place, then they like being there. Come to my house and see how my dog loves to go to her crate. Come see how she loves to get in her crate to travel. Ask any vet, pro trainer or anyone else who works with dogs for a living and most of them will tell you that crate training is always a good idea. The most important issue being the health of your dog. Your dog could have ingested those cushions and choked and died. Your dog could have chewed a power cord from a light and gotten fried - all while you were gone. Besides, the damage done to my house, vehicle or anywhere else my dog is kept will be nill because I crate train. 

You can do what you want, but I am just saying there is method to my madness that has been proven by people other than myself.

Oh yeah, good luck on getting him to stay there while you are gone. That is the purpose of a crate.

Oh, and by the way. My dog is a bird dog with lots of energy and intelligence to spare. We train her to do all kinds of things. But, I am still the master of the house.


----------



## Trucked

Your ideas are good ones. I have to bring myself to do it. Thats the thing. I just hate seeing any animal in a crate. 

Ya know he was crate trained before we got him. I got him home and let him have the run of the house. I can't afford a crate for a dog his size now.
I know he could've hurt himself pretty bad or died for sure. 

I got to do it man. I got to get a crate somewhere.


----------



## littleking

a crate is the best thing for a dog, it becomes their den. nothing better for them.

crates are pretty cheap. i got mine from columbus.craigslist.org for $30


----------



## crankus_maximus

Those things are expensive. You can use the plastic ones or the wired ones. You want one big enough for the dog to stand up and turn around. For a britt I would say a 300 series woud be fine and a 400 series would be plenty big. We found ours at grage sales and cleaned them out. We have 3. One for the house, one for the truck and an extra for a visiting pup. I think Chessie had some available a while back.

What we do is place a blanket in there with her for nesting material. We hang a water bucket in there with enough water for her to get a drink, but not fill her bladder. Some times we throw in toys for her to amuse herself with (i.e. kong filled with treats and peanut butter). All we do is tell her kennel and grab a treat and she beats us to the thing and is waiting in it for us to give her the treat. 

Just know that I am not knocking you or your dog. I just want what is best for the animal and for you. If you don't have experience with these kinds of things you might never think twice about it. I was like that before I met some very kind and knowledgable people myself. Good luck with your dog! I know how enjoyable it is to watch a good bird dog at work!


----------



## Hook N Book

I wish I had seen this sooner. I just tossed a large wire cage yesterday. I kept my 140 lb. male Rotty in it.


----------



## Trucked

crankus_maximus said:


> Just know that I am not knocking you or your dog. I just want what is best for the animal and for you. If you don't have experience with these kinds of things you might never think twice about it. I was like that before I met some very kind and knowledgable people myself. Good luck with your dog! I know how enjoyable it is to watch a good bird dog at work!



my friend. I know you're feelings are true and real. I appreciate this very much. Bigun is checking with his wife to see if they still have the one that she was going to give me when we went to Dayton to their house to pick up Cody. 
I will have to check with Chessie and see if he still has any too. It is tough to spend the bucks when you've been on Workers Comp for the last 7 months. Every buck now, mor or less, goes to the darn bills.

Thanks again for the help Crank.  

Later.


----------



## crankus_maximus

No problemo man. Good luck!


----------



## BigChessie

I have not had time to read all of this thread, but caught the part where ya need a crate. lol I got ya covered Steve! BC


----------



## Trucked

I'll see ya in the morning around 8:45 to 9 ish. I drop Lily off at school near fire house 27 and then I'll jump on 270 from there at Sawmill and run down there.

Thanks again to all that replied. Now I gotta learn when and how to use the crate.


----------



## littleking

use it as the dogs "home" when:
1. your not around to watch the dog.
2. feeding time
3. night time

soon, the dog will realize that the crate is the dogs new den.


----------



## Trucked

I think I am going to have my hands full breaking him of what he's been accustomed to. Maybe I have to train myself too. Probably that too.


----------



## littleking

yup, thats the biggest part. training yourself.

remember: NEVER let him out because HE wants out. you do things on YOUR time, not his.


----------



## BigChessie

Every dog is diffrent as we all know. Mine have full run of the house 24/7. I have to fight for a dag gone spot to sleep at night, between a 120lb and a 75lb CBR not much room left for me. lol They just lay around all day watching tv or playing with their toys while we are gone. (knock on wood) Never have had a problem leaving them out and makes for a nice little surprise if anyone ever decides to B and E. Only problem I have ever had (if it is a problem) was a guy stopped by to get something while we were gone and Mom CBR busted through the screen window to go visit him in the drive way. He thinks she is mean but I think she just wanted to play. lol So far to date we have went through 4 screen doors( not the screens or windows, the WHOLE doors) and 2 screen windows due to her desire to "play" with strangers. But I'll never complain about it, she is a watch dog 1st and a hunting dog 2nd.


----------



## Trucked

Wanted to say thank for the cage man. If you find those rods and are going to be up this way, (Sawmill & 270) let me know and I'll pick them up. I am going to Ace Hardware and I will get 4 dowles to shove down in the holes for now.
Or, if anyone is going to go to firehouse 27, that's just down SmokeyRow Rd from me.

Again, simply, THANKS


----------



## BigChessie

I'll bring them in and see if I can get a "runner" to drop them off up there. Either way if needed I'll come up and meet ya. Thanks


----------

